# Telus Optik Tv & Internet 45$ FREE PVR AND ADDITIONAL RECEIVER, TABLET OR LAPTOP



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey All,

Many of you know i work for apex dealer.

There is a offer currently.

*Get Optik TV Essentials and Optik High Speed for $45/month (first 6 months)*

*Plus, get a free HD PVR and digital box rental PLUS choice of a galaxy tablet or Laptop.*

Here is the offer.
Great Deals - Tablet Offer | TELUS

You could also upgrade the tv pack if you want more channels:
Channels & packages | Channels | Optik TV | TV | TELUS

Here you can download the pdf that shows you all the channels and theme packs, etc. In the 45$ offer the optik Essentials come with it.
http://www.telus.com/content/tv/common/pdf/Optik_channel_selection.pdf

I can pretty much do the sign up process over the phone with you so just send me a email [email protected] for more info or call me 604 - 798 - 2282

Shawn


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Shawn. 

So we call you, sign up, schedule a service appointment, then cancel with our other service provider?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

You betcha! 

I've signed up about 4 other members when they had some good deals, maybe they can comment how it's been.
I personally have it and have been happy with it. I used to have the shaw broadband 50 so telus is obviously not as fast... but that alone cost me 70$ just for the internet lol.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Two and a half years into my contract, my Telus Optik bill is still in the high $70s-low $80s and I have Optik internet, TV Essentials, 6 TV packs & HD package and a free phone line (they have to activate a home line to send through the signals). I also have two PVRs although only one hooked up since only one tv.

My last Shaw bill with basic cable, basic high speed internet and basic bare-bones phone was over $130. NO HD, NO specialty channels, and my Internet was slower. They also flat out lied to me when I asked them about matching my Telus offer. The "customer rep" said sure, we can give you the same, but then dropped me down to "Lite" speed (slightly faster than dial-up) and went from 52 channels to 28 channels (i.e. all the channels I DON'T watch).

When my present contract is up, Shawn, I'll contact you and see what kind of package you can swing for me.

Anthony


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

So if I have telus does that mean I have a phoneline? Also could I trade my Xbox I got from them for the laptop?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i was going to try the optic tv until my brother said he had it and it sucked. his biggest complaint is the internet. like me he plays call of duty online and he said it is horrible so much lag it is not even worth playing. I wonder if there is something wrong with his connection. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Spam! Spam! Get him lol... 

Just kidding. I too was a victim of Shaw paying close to 200 a month for highspeed internet, a handfull of hd channels and basic phone... When I moved into my house just over a year ago telus had all 3 services for $45 a month for the first year with a free pvr and 1 more hd box. I added a few channels that I watch and another box for my kids playroom. Came out to around 65 a month for the first year. when the first year was up I was worried but it came out to just over 90 a month. the service itself I find way better than shaw. The user interface is way easier on the tv and the internet is not at all noticeably slower. So far I am very happy with it.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. i was going to try the optic tv until my brother said he had it and it sucked. his biggest complaint is the internet. like me he plays call of duty online and he said it is horrible so much lag it is not even worth playing. I wonder if there is something wrong with his connection. Cheers


It's his connection. Did he check his download and upload speeds? If they don't meet the published minimums at any time, he should be calling Telus. Could be a bad connector, kinked line, interference, anything.

Shawn, is this only for new subs? I just got Telus Optik after Xmas for a 3 year contract so I'm SOL for the tablet or laptop (again)?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

How does this work if you currently have a Telus phone line? Also, is it only on a 3 year contract, or are there options for month to month? I hate Shaw, but I'm a commitment-phobe and don't want to be stuck if the service isn't great. 

I am really interested in switching, but a couple of weeks back we talked to some snotty little sales rep in Coquitlam Centre and got the run around about how they can't offer us this deal because we already have our phone through Telus, yadda yadda. So we walked.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Previously I had bad experience with telus internet, but I'm considering to switch back from shaw. If I want bundle with telephone how much would that be and do I get to keep my current number with shaw? I guess you get all those good deals only when you sign "your life away" for 3 years, am I right?
Oh and one more thing, is there still connection fee? I believe it used to be something like $50.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for gamers, i've been on telus optik for over a year now. If you have speed issues, its due to someone leaving HD feeds on for like 4 TVs. Telus is a shared bandwidth service, that is why, but because of that, their regular bandwidth is around the speed of shaw xtreme. For a home with basically 2 HD feeds on most of the time, i have not seen my bandwidth impacted at all. As for Ping, i get very good ping on many games, and the jitter (what really matters to gaming) is as good as it can be. I too was from shaw, i only switched because shaw did not want to keep me as a customer (their retention packages suck). The only way to save money is to move your service back and forth between the two. Normally one leads, then the other follows suit with equivalent service. Just be wary of "free" things, especially HD console, Digital box, Vid game systems, and Laptops/tablets. Often times it will lock you in for double the time of the actual deal, meaning 1 year of AWESOME THIS IS CHEAP, then 1-2 years of Ouch.

on a side note though, im after the AWESOME THIS IS CHEAP phase, but i noticed its not so ouch as shaw was, its actually not to bad at regular optik rates. I made sure to just get the box rental free so if i quit the contract for better, its penalty would equal the rental rate of the box (ie it costs me nothing overall to quit)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just upgraded my package with Shaw and "got" a special offer for 6 month for like $70 but guess what my bill came for over $150 so i am going to call them and if they dont fix it i am out. I will b changing companies soon i think


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I do not take any service that requires a contract.
I just wish I could trade the dollar value of my prepay service excess with Telus for a newer phone .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no newer phone for you dave.....sorry. thats what you get for accumulating like 6zillion minutes and never leaving on your cell phone when u r out. BTW Shawn, can you bundle with a cell phone?


also, i emailed you my # and some questions today Shawn


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

It seems that all the cable companies have pluses and minuses. We signed a 3 year contract with Telus approx 1 year ago and we went thru quite a nightmare. Their customer service is not too bad, BUT their equipment seems very unreliable. We are on our third remote and second PVR. When these items break down, it takes several days to get them replaced. Even when their equipment is 'working' they can still act up now and then.

AquaAddict

AquaAddict


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I do not take any service that requires a contract.
> I just wish I could trade the dollar value of my prepay service excess with Telus for a newer phone .


That is why most contracts are based on hardware. So pre-purchasing one of their devices can get you around a contract term. I've done this my telus service, it only cost me $100 upfront at bestbuy for the model i bought


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Telus is a shared bandwidth service, that is why, but because of that, their regular bandwidth is around the speed of shaw xtreme.


Unless you're bringing in multiple lines to your house, it's all technically shared bandwidth, no matter whose service you use. If you can afford a dedicated line for your internet gaming, you probably wouldn't care about this deal.  Telus manages the bandwidth by making Telus TV the priority, so by turning on a STB, you reserve a certain bandwidth. I don't know how Shaw manages it, but all these services use a Policy Manager to deal with all of that. I supported the policy manager that Novus used for a while and I can tell you, some of the schemes are more complex than my brain could comprehend. And the shocking thing is someone always hits an unforeseen scenario, no matter how many you cover.

So no matter who you use, you'll run into a limitation of some sort, unless you are comparing it to dialup and "pong".


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It seems that all the cable companies have pluses and minuses. We signed a 3 year contract with Telus approx 1 year ago and we went thru quite a nightmare. Their customer service is not too bad, BUT their equipment seems very unreliable. We are on our third remote and second PVR. When these items break down, it takes several days to get them replaced. Even when their equipment is 'working' they can still act up now and then.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, it is replaced for free. My sister's Shaw PVR went on the blink and she was poop out of luck since she had to buy the PVR herself. With Telus, I just call and they come on over. Became friends with the local Telus guy so I just call his cell and he squeezes me in. Haven't had much issues though to deal with.

Anthony


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well the infrastructure to shaw is different than telus. Shaw's has a lot more headroom when it comes to providing the bandwidth necessary for their TV services without impacting their Internet speed caps. I am not sure if their new service actually came with an infrastructure upgrade or not because of this. I remember when i was on shaw, too many neighbours abusing their connections for illegal content will affect your download speeds.

Optik came along side an infrastructure upgrade to VDSL2, which consists of fibre optics to each telus node, if you are close enough (within 1.5km) you can take full advantage of the new system. Telus's assigns a profile to your account based on your connections distance to the node (and quality), not on the amount you pay (shaw does that). If you do not meet the distance needed, or the closest telus box isn't upgraded, you will get an ADSL2+ profile and likely be stuck with the 15 meg profile.

From what i've read prior to buying my optik service is this information about the profiles:

Common profiles i've seen are:
26 mbit profile: 3 HD and 1 SD
19 mbit profile: 2 HD and 1 SD
15 mbit profile: 1 HD and 2 SD

These are simultaneous streams that telus limits you to based on your connection quality, your internet will be hard capped to 15 mbit. The profiles themselves are not hard caps though, if your connection has a capacity for 24mbit, you will still be on a 19mbit profile, but your internet will not be impacted at all running all TV streams. Personally i am on a 26mbit profile(as is most of the lower mainland), my connection can take 31.5 mbit, so my nets speed will not be impacted by my TVs


for those wondering how to figure this out, go to your router page, then click the status button, then go to xdsl status, downstream speed is what you are looking for.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Still waiting for Telus Optik being available in my neighbourhood..(according to website, it's not). Grrrrr.....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow wasnt expecting this thread to be this active, i'll spend some time and reply to individual questions and emails that sent to me


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone, i have replied to all texts and emails that were sent to me, if you did not receive a reply yet please let me know.



Elle said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> How does this work if you currently have a Telus phone line? Also, is it only on a 3 year contract, or are there options for month to month? I hate Shaw, but I'm a commitment-phobe and don't want to be stuck if the service isn't great.
> 
> I am really interested in switching, but a couple of weeks back we talked to some snotty little sales rep in Coquitlam Centre and got the run around about how they can't offer us this deal because we already have our phone through Telus, yadda yadda. So we walked.


Hey Elle, i replied to your email : )



roadrunner said:


> Previously I had bad experience with telus internet, but I'm considering to switch back from shaw. If I want bundle with telephone how much would that be and do I get to keep my current number with shaw? I guess you get all those good deals only when you sign "your life away" for 3 years, am I right?
> Oh and one more thing, is there still connection fee? I believe it used to be something like $50.


Yes there is a 3 year agreement, that's what you get in trade for the tablet or laptop, plus the promotional pricing and the free pvr rental and additional receiver .



onefishtwofish said:


> no newer phone for you dave.....sorry. thats what you get for accumulating like 6zillion minutes and never leaving on your cell phone when u r out. BTW Shawn, can you bundle with a cell phone?
> 
> also, i emailed you my # and some questions today Shawn


I replied to your email  You cannot bundle with a cellphone at this time as of yet


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a fyi so everyone knows.

The deal i offered on the first post originally i tried to sign up a memeber with and i was told that dealers (me) are unable to offer online promotions because we are supposed to use a seperate promotion. 

I have updated the offer to reflect what i can offer at this time which.

As well there has been a extra bonus of a 50$ credit if you are to book your appointment a week after the signup date. (thursday... so following thursday)


----------

